# Homemade tonneau cover



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I got a 08 Colorado and I've been thinking about making my owe out of fiberglass. My dads made one out of glass and it looked great, he's made a few out of wood and had them upholstered in Vinyl and that looks of but I like the glass ones better. Here's some pics I found online I dont have any of the ones hes done


----------



## cali-iz-active (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Nov 2 2010, 03:12 PM~18969137
> *I got a 08 Colorado and I've been thinking about making my owe out of fiberglass.  My dads made one out of glass and it looked great, he's made a few out of wood and had them upholstered in Vinyl and that looks of but I like the glass ones better.  Here's some pics I found online I dont have any of the ones hes done
> 
> 
> ...


 u know were i can find a toneau cover for a truck like the first pic?


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

i plane to try and make one this summer , im gunna use an old campershell to chop up!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Buddy of mine made one for his dodge.Wood frame w/ vinyl stretched on top.Turned out good.Only problem he had was the climate change.Would expand an contract the wood.Some times it would fit tight other times it would leak like a spout.

I'd do fiberglass if i was to do it w/ a wood frame

Or all steel an use shocks to lift to make it a little easier to lift up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin: !


----------

